# Man U V Arsenal in 3D on sky sports



## Delboy (29 Jan 2010)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,15964_5889013,00.html

Anyone any idea which pub they intend to show it in Dublin? Keeping it a secret to say to avoid a stampede according to their own website


----------



## DB74 (29 Jan 2010)

I thought it was Arsenal vs Man Utd that was in 3D!

The rumour is the Q-bar on D'Olier Street.


----------



## Rovers1901 (29 Jan 2010)

The Lep Inn I heard.....great to see Dublin is recognised as one of the footballing capitals of Great Britain.

Olé, Olé


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2010)

Excuse the ignorance but do you have to wear special glasses while watching it? Doesn't sound the most comfortable even though I assume technology has moved on since the 1980's!


----------



## Delboy (29 Jan 2010)

yes, special glasses needed


----------



## DB74 (1 Feb 2010)

It was in Fagans in Drumcondra, Bertie's local.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Feb 2010)

Presumably Bertie's rose tinted glasses enabled him to see perfectly ?


----------



## Kine (1 Feb 2010)

Sunny said:


> Excuse the ignorance but do you have to wear special glasses while watching it? Doesn't sound the most comfortable even though I assume technology has moved on since the 1980's!


 
You mean you don't have your optical impalnts yet?!?


----------



## Sunny (2 Feb 2010)

Kine said:


> You mean you don't have your optical impalnts yet?!?


 
I wanted to see how it goes first before I invest!

Was anyone lucky enough to be in Fagans?


----------



## Latrade (2 Feb 2010)

Best comment of those interviewed on Sky after they had watched the 3D game: "It was great, it added an extra dimension to watching the game."

That would be the point.


----------

